# Favorite Open Source Websites?



## BloodStripe (Dec 25, 2022)

Where’s everyone like to go to get open source info on ongoing fights or military statuses, aside from the likes of Oryx? Please don’t link if you think it will cause a OPSEC issue.


----------



## Teufel (Dec 25, 2022)

Key Terrain Cyber

Mod edit to fix broken link


----------



## Locksteady (Dec 28, 2022)

Teufel said:


> Key Terrain Cyber
> 
> Mod edit to fix broken link


What biases, if any, do you think exist with the site owners and main contributors?


----------



## Dame (Dec 28, 2022)

Right now I use this one quite a bit.
The War Zone


----------



## Key Terrain Cyber (Dec 29, 2022)

Locksteady said:


> What biases, if any, do you think exist with the site owners and main contributors?


I would say fair and balanced but someone is already using that slogan. The site is fairly new. We want to do more publishing and less writing in the future. Once that happens we will probably  reflect the military community we draw writers from.


----------



## irish greg (Jan 4, 2023)

Pixtoday.net 
r/ukrainewarvideoreport (reddit)
Twitter 
Google search


----------

